# How much per hour for pick-up truck



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey i was just wondering how much should i pay a sub by the hour for plowing, and doing walkways


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I make $75 an hour with my truck ( no vbox)...our truck with a Vbox make $110 per hour


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

i've only subbed out a couple times, but i get $85 an hour. 4x4 truck with 8' plow no salt/sander

hey dmontgomery, i live in dayton too  - dayton, maine lol


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

$50.00 an hour for pick-up truck with straight blade 7.5 or 8' blades, etc.

$75.00 an hour for straight blade with pull plow or v-blade

$100.00 an hour for trucks with either above and include a salter. Also, Skidsteers with pushbox or blade get $100.00 an hour as Sub.


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

*Dang oman.*

Dang oman, is that for uninsured subs?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

On a general 4-8 inch storm, how long are you guys working as subs? I hear people saying "I sub, then I go do my own customers". But I just don't understand how there would be enough time to do this, unless people are working a lot less hours than I think as subs.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

around here you will get $35/hr for pick up 7.5-8 ft blade, and $50 for a 1 ton with an 8-9 ft blade and a salter plus cost of salt.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

clark lawn;501149 said:


> around here you will get $35/hr for pick up 7.5-8 ft blade, and $50 for a 1 ton with an 8-9 ft blade and a salter plus cost of salt.


Would that be the same for commercial lots?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

v-plower;501160 said:


> Would that be the same for commercial lots?


well its the same for condos so i would guess but thats northeast ohio and we see a decent amount of lake effect so we plow a bunch of storms. i think its crap to be honest i think anything less then 60 is getting robbed i can move a ton of snow in an hour with my 7'6'' and saying that nobody i mean nobody charges less then a 100 an hour for pushing snow i dont get y they would get to keep 70 and i would get 30? and have to pay for my insurance and gas and truck break downs. and i know i bill everybit of 2 bucks a min when i bid a new job so that 120 an hour. sorry i ranted alittle


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

call be stupid but how can there be that be of differance between, dmontgomery say he can make $75-110 and clark lawn only getting $30 to $50 thats a large differance.


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

if i have to use a sub for my lots for a storm and my trucks down he get what i make on the lot. isee it as y should i make money off him doing the work i have bills to but y ami going make money wile sitting at home wile hes out breaking balls his gas his time his salt i just aint fairto do it any other way. i pick up stuff from him when hes jammed up. at the end of the month he cuts me a check for what i did and i do the same


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

littleo92;501316 said:


> call be stupid but how can there be that be of differance between, dmontgomery say he can make $75-110 and clark lawn only getting $30 to $50 thats a large differance.


we are in total oppasite side of the state. if you go about 50 miles in any direction you can make alot more. this area is just that way.my wife is an accountant if she were to go to cleveland or akron she could make alot more,but our cost of living is alot less he also.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

clark lawn;501393 said:


> we are in total oppasite side of the state. if you go about 50 miles in any direction you can make alot more. this area is just that way.my wife is an accountant if she were to go to cleveland or akron she could make alot more,but our cost of living is alot less he also.


where r u in ohio or did i ask that already


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

zappalawn;501381 said:


> if i have to use a sub for my lots for a storm and my trucks down he get what i make on the lot. isee it as y should i make money off him doing the work i have bills to but y ami going make money wile sitting at home wile hes out breaking balls his gas his time his salt i just aint fairto do it any other way. i pick up stuff from him when hes jammed up. at the end of the month he cuts me a check for what i did and i do the same


you've done the work signing up the accounts and keeping the customers happy, and you're doing him a favor by getting him work. similar situation to that of an employer and an employee. everybody does it differently, and i for one would make some money off the deal, but not much, i would be fair and pay the man his dues - afterall, he did do the work.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;501423 said:


> where r u in ohio or did i ask that already


im outside of youngstown between y-town and the pa state line.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I would love to charge clients $110 an hour here in Iowa, but I'd get my S--- nock in the dirt by all the low ballers around here!!!  plus I do not think the market will allow it but also can'nt tell forsure, we have been bidding the same amount for the last 10 years that I've been around the plowing business either as a sub or as a owner operator!! an like I said because of the low ballers around, I tryed to go a little higher this year and lost out on a lot of work because of them!!!! :realmad:


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

Pushin_On;501117 said:


> Dang oman, is that for uninsured subs?


No. $1 million insurance required, we also require subs to get medical cards, all sub trucks must be in good mechanical conditon, must be plated, etc. I wind up stopping the trucks I don't recognize and have them show me liscense, registration and insurance. If a sub can't give me the same documentation that a cop wants, they are asked to leave and return when they can produce proper paperwork. I won't have a sub on a lot I'm resposible for if they couldn't get through a vehicle roadside safety check.

The $$$ listed in my earlier post is a general guideline. Some guys knock out 3 hours worth of good high quality work in 2 hours time. These fellas get more $$$. Basically the minimum we pay for a sub is $50.00 an hour based on real time. If they aren't any good or the driver sux, then they don't get called back. We don't run much in the way of subs. Have 3 trucks from one sub and 2 trucks from another. Not too much, we prefer it to be in-house. But in a crunch, we can call in a total of 15 extra trucks if needed and CRUSH our commercial lots. We have 3 specialized trucks / drivers for residential lots. They are never subbed out and only those 3 guys can plow residentials.

Commercial lots have a route but it's flexible.


----------

